# Lethargic sheep



## Briard'nSheep (Jun 4, 2013)

One of our Kathadin sheep has been quite lethargic for about 2 days now. Occasionally she eats a bite and i did watch her drink this morning. She lays down most of the time and the few times she stands she lets her head hang low and has her left hind leg under her body. (She is not limping or anything, just moves around very slowly. 

Did she eat something wrong? We have been keeping an eye on her, but haven't seen any improvement, is there anything we can do for her? She isn't old either, born last year.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Had this not that long ago with a lamb...took her temp and it was high!!!  Started her on antibiotics and that worked!  Have you taken her temperature?  That can tell you so much.  If it is a respiratory problem, good to catch it before it progresses to the coughing stage.  Mine perked up even by the next day, but continued the antibiotic shots for the full five days.

If her temperature is normal...then have to look at other possibilities, but that would be my first thing.


----------



## Briard'nSheep (Jun 5, 2013)

She seems to be bouncing back a bit, She was actually following me around again when it was time for locking them into the shelter and getting a few oats. 

Not eating as much as the other sheep, but she is eating. 

Wonder what's going on there..


----------



## SheepGirl (Jun 6, 2013)

Whenever you notice a sheep acting off, #1 thing to do is take the animal's temperature.


----------



## recardomaurice12 (Jun 12, 2013)

> Whenever you notice a sheep acting off, #1 thing to do is take the animal's temperature.


Indeed, better check it's temperature..


----------



## bubba1358 (Jun 13, 2013)

Good info. What is a normal range for a sheep, and what is considered a fever?

Also - when a fever is detected, what should the average sheep owner do? Thanks.


----------



## SheepGirl (Jun 13, 2013)

"Average" temperature is 102.3F. But usual range is 102-103. Anything above 103 is considered a fever. Treat with antibiotics. My drug of choice is Pen G Procain. I use the label dosage.


----------

